# New and just moved! Can anyone give me advice?



## nbach89 (8 mo ago)

I am completely new to Morel and chanterelle hunting although I know how to identify morels. Can anyone give me advice on how to start, where to start, near what types of land features, etc? I live in the Buhl/Chisholm area and could go in lots of directions. A friend just posted the first 3 morels they found today near Lake vermilion, a bit farther north and east of me, so I know they're out there now. Lol
Thank you in advance for any guidance.


----------



## tundraking (Jun 3, 2013)

Welcome to MN! You should follow the current Minnesota Morel forum discussion, rather than start your own. If you read back in this years and last years, you will get a wealth of knowledge. We have good active discussions and answer the same questions you're asking. We also have a Summertime mushroom discussion every year. Feel free to follow along and/or contribute info on what your are finding. Theres a ton of great shrooms out there and summer is really a mixed bag game. Good Luck!


----------

